# schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

wie die überschrift schon sagt suche ich eine schutzfolie für mein neues glaxy s 2...

sie solle wenn möglich fast nicht zu spüren sein...

preis max bis 10€

mit freundlichen grüßen

AntiFanboy


----------



## Ezio (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Das SGS2 hat doch ein Gorilla Glas, oder? Wenn ja, brauchst du keine Folie.


----------



## johannes944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

BUGATTI Leder Tasche Samsung Galaxy S II i9100: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ich hab mir das gekauft...die Ledertasche is einfach genial, die schutzfolien die dabei sind hab ich mir noch ned raufgetan, weis auch ned ob ichs brauch.. Hab mir das auch wegen der tasche besorgt...is echt cool die tasche 

echt leder, sehr gute verarbeitung, riecht nach echtem leder (keine chemie), passt sich dem telefon an.

Wenn du deutscher bist hast vl sogar 0€ versand, musst schaun.


So ne Slikon Hülle kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, dafür is das handy einfach viel zu schön...


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*



> Das SGS2 hat doch ein Gorilla Glas, oder? Wenn ja, brauchst du keine Folie.



was heisst es hat ein gorilla glas? - wieso brauch ich da keine schutzfolie?



> Wenn du deutscher bist hast vl sogar 0€ versand, musst schaun.



steht eh in signatur, ich bin linzer (österreicher), wenn es über 20€ kostet zahl aber auch ich keine versandkosten....

gibts keine andere tasche, ich mein sie sieht nicht so schlecht aus, aber gibts was anderes auch noch?


----------



## johannes944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Wennn ich das richtig verstanden hab zerkratzt das glas nicht, es kann einfach nicht^^


eine von suncase gibts noch...

Suncase Ledertasche für Samsung Galaxy S II S2 schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die hat aber nur eine Rückholfunktion, ka wie man das nennt, die bugatti hat klettverschluss und eine rückholfunktion, weil so ne ledertasche weitet gerne aus, desswegen hat das iphone 4 von meim dad n sprung im glas^^ Magnete an so nem ding sind glaub ich schlecht fürs display...
Ich hab mich für die bugatti entschieden...sind aber beide recht gut/leder


Österreich gooo


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

aso, also brauch ich da gar keine schutzfolie?

das ist ja praktisch, gut zu wissen^^

gibts eig ne art ''socke'' so wie es es für die kleinen ipods gibts, wo man das handy raufschieben muss?


----------



## johannes944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

du kannst dir beim H&M ne socke kaufen, aber sowas gibts glaub ich net, ka. Musst bei amazon bisl schaun, aber im grunde gibts die 2 Taschen und die sind echt cool.
vorallem würd ich mir eine aus leder kaufen. Die passes sich dem handy an, sind robust und auch sehr schön

Hab mir noch ne 16gb Micro Klass 6 um 20€ gekauft, is auch spottbillig, die kostet beim mediamarkt 40 min.


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

ist die karte schnell?

zum verständnis, ich mein eintäschchen, wo man unten drücken muss das das handy kommt


----------



## johannes944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

wenn du dir die bugatti anschaust, ziehst du an dem teil mit dem du die tasche zumachst, an der "schlaufe", geht ganz einfach. Du musst dir das so vorstellen, die schlaufe ist eigentlich dort befestigt wo der klettverschluss ist (da wo bugatti steht) nur ganz unten, und wenn du dranz ziehst dann bewegt sich ein gummiband (keine gummiringal^^) nach oben und holt das handy heraus. wenn dus siehst wirst dus merken, funktioniert aber tadellos. Aber für 20€ is nix verhaut und ich nutzte sie mit begeistern.

Ist klass 6 die karte, 10 gibts, aber die sind dan schon ordentlich teuer, aber für ein handy mit dualcore reichts auf jedenfall. Ich speichere mir alle apps drauf usw (lieder, vids) funktioniert alles flüssig. So n normaler sd adapter is auch drin, kannst sie auch in ne Kamara oder PSP geben...
Lexar 16GB Mobile MicroSDHC Card Class 6 High-Speed: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Son typ mein sie ist besser als klass6 - fast schon class 10...)


Das lustige mit der bugatti tasche ist, dass ich sie am montag um 13€ gekauft habe, sie dann kurzeitig 11 gekostet hat und jz 17,05 kostet^^

(Tasche am montag, karte am diestag bestellt, war beides am freitag da, also relativ schnell)
Bei amazon gibts auch immer ne sehr gute kundenbewertung...ich kauf auch nur ein wenn was gutes dabei steht und das tut es in beiden fällen, les dirs a bisl durch, wirst schon sehn...


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

wie das funzt weiß ich von nem freund, der hat das für sein iphone^^

tasche = sowas hier = Bugatti Bugatti Blueberry Hülle Tasche für Samsung: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## johannes944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

a ok^^

sry, aber ich würd mir die tasche eher wegen dem kugelschreiber nehmen 

Sie sieht cool aus, keine frage aber so ner tasche die keinen verschließmechanismus hat (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab bei der tasche) vertrau ich lieber ned mein 600€ teuers handy an, wenn das "steckenbleiben" des handys nur auf druck der tasche basiert, denn das lockert sich, wie gesagt, mein dad hat jz nen sprung im iphone und bei t-mobile sagen sie es ist nicht genug kaputt das die versicherung es umtausch 
Und erfahrungsberichte gibts davon auch keine, aber naja, deine entscheidung...

a und nochwas, rechts oben steht immer gerne "Kostenlose Lieferung", aber meistens musst du td 6,90 oda so bezahlen. Musst die Ware in den einkaufswagen geben, immer "weiter" klicken, bist du dort bist wo steht "BEstellung abschicken", da siehst du dann den tatsächlichen Preis (inkl versand) und ab da einfach mit der browsereigenen zurücktaste wieder zurück gehen. Ich hab 19,87€ ink versand für meine bezahlt...


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*



> mein dad hat jz nen sprung im iphone und bei t-mobile sagen sie es ist nicht genug kaputt das die versicherung es umtausch



da kann man nachhelfen^^

zu der tasche :

mien bruder hat ein desire hd und eine ähnliche tasche und ich find das geht ganz prima...
er selber sagt das ihm das handy noch nie rausgeflutscht/gefallen ist...

er hat gesagt, wenn einem das rausfleigt muss man sich wirklich dumm anstellen...

aber ich überlegs mir nochmal...

ich hät gern eine tashe mit dem wo man das handy rauszieht, das muster von dem bugatti teil aber hat (oder so ähnlich wenigstens)


----------



## johannes944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

hab ihm eh nen crashtest vorgeschlagen^^


Liegt am material der tasche, bei leder wirds nicht funktionieren, denn das pass sich dem handy an (weitet sich), aber wenn das ne stofftasche mit gummifasern, ka, ist dann gehts wahrscheinlich.
Meine is halt schlicht und "fad" vom design her, erfüllt aber prime den zweck.
Bei der sd würd ich halt auf keinen fall ne class 4 nehmen, 6 oder 10 (ich glaub ne 8er gibts garnet)

informier mich über deinen kauf...


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

also sowas gibts nicht

die kombination von funktion von deiner tasche und dem design von meiner?

oder wo kann ich das evtl suchen?


----------



## johannes944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

eine mischung aus beiden wäre natürlich geil. 
 bugatti homepage, vl. Keine ahnung^^

Googln mit bildersuche, ebay...in nem Handytaschen forum^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

handytaschenforum^^

soweit kommts noch, vlt auch n kloforum zur richtigen spülung^^

ok, ich seh mal nach


----------



## johannes944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

baaast^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

also, gefunden hab ich jetzt diese hier : 

BUGATTI Leder Tasche Samsung Galaxy S II i9100: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Bugatti SlimCase Leder Black Size L: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Bugatti Luxus Tasche Case aus Neopren Sakkotasche: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Bugatti SlimCase Size M: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder 

Viivi black | ALLE | yomix


----------



## Ezio (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Ich würde gar keine Tasche oder Folie benutzen, die behindern mehr als sie nutzen (eigene Erfahrung).


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

nunja, ne tasche will ich schon haben...

aber ich greif vermutlich zu dem hier : Viivi black | ALLE | yomix

ne folie brauch ich beim gorilla glas ja eh nicht


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Wenn du ne gescheite Tasche willst - fitBAG.

Wenn du meinst du brauchst keine Folie weil Gorilla Glas -> Viel Spaß mit den Kratzern.


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

nunja, die tasche leigt nun fest, es wird diese hier : Viivi black | ALLE | yomix

nun zur folie, ok...

welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

so, hab hier mal ein paar zusammengesucht :

PIXXENO C82RS Displayschutzfolie Samsung I9100 Galaxy: Amazon.de: Elektronik

PIXXENO A80MK Displayschutzfolie Samsung I9100 Galaxy: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Vikuiti DQC160 Displayschutzfolie für Samsung I9100: Amazon.de: Elektronik

http://www.amazon.de/Vikuiti-ADQC27...DE/ref=sr_1_38?ie=UTF8&qid=1308493203&sr=8-38

taugen die was?


----------



## Ezio (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Du bekommst beim Gorilla Glas garantiert keine Kratzer. Ich benutze mein DHD komplett ohne Schutz und es ist wie neu, hat aber schon einiges mitgemacht.


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

wirklich jetzt...

der kommentar von Necrobutcher hat mich da verunsichert...

ich will nämlich wirklich keine kratzer bekommen!
das wäre zu schade!

[Samsung Galaxy S 2] Gorilla Glas? Von wegen - Android Forum - AndroidPIT


doch als ich das hier sah, woh : 

YouTube - ‪Dell Venue Pro Scratch Test‬‏

wirklich unzerstörbar!

aber trotzdem...

man kann ja eig nie vorsichtig genug sein...

was meint ihr - ja oder nein zu einer folie?
und welche von den oben genannten wäre gut?
oder würdet ihr mir eine andere empfehlen?


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Das man in Gorilla Glas keine Kratzer bekommt stimmt einfach nicht. Das einzige Material das Kratzfest ist sind Diamanten. Außerdem hat das DHD kein Gorilla Glass auch wenn es auf der Corning HP steht. Zudem ist der Messertest nicht Aussagekräftig.

displayschutzfolien.com oder wenn man was billiges sucht iProtect.


----------



## Ezio (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Du musst bedenken, dass Taschen und Folien immer die Benutzung einschränken. Ich würde maximal eines davon empfehlen. Nur Folie wäre doch ganz ok und du musst es nicht jedes mal rauskramen.



> Das man in Gorilla Glas keine Kratzer bekommt stimmt einfach nicht.


Kommt ganz aufs Gerät an. iPhone 4 war leicht zerkratzbar aber beim Desire HD geht es einfach nicht, nicht mal mit Absicht.


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Dass eine Folie die Benutzung einschränkt ist auch Quatsch.


----------



## Ezio (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Tut sie, die Oberfläche vom Gerät selbst fühlt sich einfach besser an und der Finger gleitet besser als auf jeder Folie. Oft verfälschen sie das Bild. Das trifft sogar beim teuren InvisibleShield zu. Billige Folien lassen sich auch nie perfekt auftragen, immer kommen Staub oder Blasen darunter und irgendwann löst sich die Folie ab -> Müll.

Das Glas vom DHD ist jedenfalls extrem kratzfest, egal ob Gorilla oder nicht.


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*



> Dass eine Folie die Benutzung einschränkt ist auch Quatsch.



das find ich stimmt gar nicht!

mein bruder hat ein desire HD und hat eine folie - die bemerkt man gar nicht...

habs vorher und nachher getestet, null unterschied!

und das bild hats auch nicht verfälscht.

also die tasche will ich schon, ka, die gefällt mir!



> Das man in Gorilla Glas keine Kratzer bekommt stimmt einfach nicht.



dann schau mal das video an : 

YouTube - ‪Dell Venue Pro Scratch Test‬‏

die von mir genannten folien, sind die gut oder eher nicht?


----------



## Ezio (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Wenn Folie, dann rate ich zu InvisibleShield, ist aber sicher nicht notwendig!


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

und was ist mit meinen vorgeschlagenen? - hätte da gerne mal ne antwort! 

ok, von invisibleSHIELD hät ich das hier, passt das : InvisibleSHIELD Full Body Protector für Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 :: MobileFun.de

ist da der ganze bildschirm abgedeckt ( + die unteren touch ''knöpfe'') oder nur das display alleine?

evtl andere empfehlungen?


----------



## Ezio (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

Die von dir vorgeschlagenen kenne ich nicht...

Das verlinkte IS ist ein Full Body also fürs komplette Gerät, vorne und hinten!


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: schutzfolie für galaxy s 2?*

aso...

und für nur vorne dann das hier, oder : Original Samsung Galaxy S2 Displayschutzfolie :: MobileFun.de


----------

